# Honda ATV Repair



## dixiejacket (Jan 26, 2017)

Anyone ever have any work done by Cycle Works in Carrollton?


----------



## specialk (Jan 26, 2017)

have not, but know a place near Charlie brown airport(six flags) that I would recommend.....


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 26, 2017)

*Honda Repair*

What is the name of the shop?  That would be workable for me.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 26, 2017)

What's your problem. We might be able to help you through it. The repair places throw parts at it. At least if you take it, you can tell them what needs to be done so you don't come back to pick up your bike and it have a new gas tank because a $3 jet was blocked


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 27, 2017)

*Honda ATV*

Long story short, needs a new carburetor and throttle cable.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jan 27, 2017)

Buy them off ebay and install it yourself. Not hard at all and you can usually get oem equipment for a lot cheaper than going to a dealer or shade tree shop.


----------



## chadf (Feb 4, 2017)

I second
Doing yourself !
We can walk you through it


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd the cable is just frozen, you can spray wd40 down it. Let is sit for a day or so, then work it loose.


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2017)

Carb is most likey clogged jets. Easy to clean out.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2017)

To the op.....These guys have helped walk us through repairs on our honda foreman and kawasaki prairie....and my wife n I are aweful at mechanics and still got it!!! Good luck either way!!

To the guy's responding....we are replacing a knuckle and front wheel bearings on our honda foreman.....ahhh ha ha stand by for possible..."more than likely" near future thread


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 21, 2017)

sea trout said:


> To the op.....These guys have helped walk us through repairs on our honda foreman and kawasaki prairie....and my wife n I are aweful at mechanics and still got it!!! Good luck either way!!
> 
> To the guy's responding....we are replacing a knuckle and front wheel bearings on our honda foreman.....ahhh ha ha stand by for possible..."more than likely" near future thread


Buy it of Amazon. You can get the entire axle cheaper than you can replace a knuckle. This way, it comes boots in place, rings on, prelubed. Easier  install as well. Just replaced one on a Polaris. Oem boot and locking ring was $60, not counting anything else. Got the entire axle for $65


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2017)

Well...... I should of asked earlier then...
I bought a used knuckle off ebay.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm trying to recall, on my rubicon, I had trouble getting the inboard to release at the diff???? Seems like it uses a clip that releases with enough pressure???


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 21, 2017)

Tradebit manuals are usually $9


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 21, 2017)

I could send you pics from my manual on that task


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 21, 2017)

Weathers in Lagrange are very good and always treat me right.


----------



## NUTT (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent you a PM for a guy in Whitesburg


----------

